# When do classes begin?



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

So I'm confused because on sites it saya that most colleges begin in January but I'm also getting news that classes might start in November. I've heard that the medical Colleges in Sindh are starting in November. Does anyone know for sure when classes will start. #confused#eek#eek#nerd:happy:#shocked#shocked#shocked


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

thats a crap load of smiley

anyway the hec is gona send the merit list to the respective govt colleges and then the colleges are going to mail us instructions on wut to do next......


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

In Punjab Govt. medical colleges, first they will conduct the entry test from locals that's on 28th oct, then further processes which usually require 1 1/2 to 2 months and therefore, most probably, the classes will start from January. It varies somewhat every year but usually its Dec or Jan.#yes


----------



## Maria (Sep 25, 2007)

once u get the admission they'll tell u abt every thing.......so u dont have to bother much abt it
___________________


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

*I heard classes at Sindh medical college begun already. Do they for some reason start early. *

* Name of College/University*
* Number of seats available*
* Rate of tuition fee per annum per student*
* Tentative schedule of admission*
 King Edward Medical College, Lahore
04​  $10,000​ Dec / Jan​  Allama Iqbal Medical College, Lahore.
04​  $10,000​ Dec / Jan​  Fatima Jinnah Medical College, Lahore.
04​  $10,000​ Dec / Jan​  Rawalpindi Medical College, Rawalpindi.
04​ $7,000​ Dec / Jan​  Punjab Medical College, Faisalabad.
04​ $7,000​ Dec / Jan​  Nishter Medical College, Multan
04​ $7,000​ Dec / Jan​  Quaid-i-Azam Medical College, Bahawalpurpur
04​ $5,000​ Dec / Jan​  Sheikh Zayed Medical College, Rahimyar Khan
02​ $5,000​ Dec / Jan​  Services Institute of Medical Sciences, Lahore.
02​  $10,000​ Dec / Jan​  Dow Medical College, Karachi.
08​  $10,000​ *Nov / Dec*​  Sindh Medical College, Karachi.
08​  $10,000​ *Nov / Dec*​  Liaquat University of Medical & Health Sciences, Jamshoro.
08​ $7,000​ *Nov / Dec*​  Chandka Medical College, Larkana.
06​ $5,000​ *Nov / Dec*​  Peoples Medical College, Nawabshah.
08​ $5,000​ *Nov / Dec*​  Ayub Medical College, Abbottabad.
06​ $5,000​ *Nov / Dec*​  Khyber Medical College, Peshawar.
06​ $5,000​ *Nov / Dec*​  Khyber Girls Medical College, Peshawar.
10​ $5,000​ *Nov / Dec*​

*I also heard that class in Lahore are also going to begin soon, since after the entry test the list will come out and people will go to thier designated colleges. Moreover, those that got their name already in the list don't have to apply to med school after since they applied already before they took the entry test.

So what is the deal I am confused, can some one really find out from a valid source ( internet website link or memo) that tells when classes in Lahore or Punjab medical colleges will begin.
*


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

anytime after december 7th...................thats when the first selection list will come out for the normal students..


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Salam all,

According to Government of the Punjab Health Department Prospectus for KEMU and other Punjab Medical Colleges, classes for government colleges in Punjab begin on *January 2, 2008*. You can check this out yourself on the newly published 2007-2008 prospectus.

To save yourself a bunch of reading, just go directly to page 24.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Awesome. Thanks Smeer.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Salam everyone,

I'm getting some new info regarding when classes start. While the prospective for government colleges indicates that classes start on January 2, an email I received from the KEMC indicates that classes will be starting 8-10 days after the first selection lists are published -- which is December 7, meaning that classes would start between December 15 and December 17.

If anyone has any info. that might clarify the exact date as to when government colleges begin, please post it on this thread !

Thanks #happy


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

hey salaam

hey i heard news very similar to this but haven't confirmed the exact dates yet


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

thats it folks im going to KE tomoro and im gona get the guy to tell me when exactly are punjab govt college classes suppose to start!


----------



## ali9686 (Oct 24, 2007)

For new incoming first year students, classes will most likely start after the EID holiday break. EID is most likley around 23,24,25 of December.

The above post was for students starting at KEMU, not sure about FJMC and AIMC, but i have friends there that can find out.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Salam all,

ali, do you go to KE? (If so, what year?)


----------



## ali9686 (Oct 24, 2007)

4th yr bro.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info Ali. Good to see another fellow 4th year from the US on here


----------



## ali9686 (Oct 24, 2007)

no problem bro. I m here to answer any questions and try to help out as much as possible.


----------



## Zara (Sep 7, 2007)

when do classes start for FJMC???plz if someone could find out for me...


----------



## lalaabu (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi does anyone know when classes for Army Medical College startand how the social environment is like at school? Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

should this be made into another thread?.........

What i know is that AMC is the most strict from all the med schools in the country thats cause its associated with the army.......all the students have to be in uniforms which look like army people uniforms and you know how hot headed army guys become when they get old , well they are now your professors who will scrutinize you for any mistake.

AMC classes have started on Oct. 23rd 2007
FJMC classes will start most likely on JAN 2nd and definately not before DEC 27th


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks Taimur,

that should be sufficient. If there's a lot of further discussion required about the setting at AMC then yeah, we can go ahead and split it off. This should be fine for now.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

taimur said:


> thats it folks im going to KE tomoro and im gona get the guy to tell me when exactly are punjab govt college classes suppose to start!


Hey taimur, I know you posted this a while back but were you able to find out exactly when KE and the other punjab government colleges are going to begin?


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

Entry test results are out, my sis also got admission yuppi...most probably, the classes are beginning on the* 2nd jan*... lets see! there *CAN* be slight differences among various colleges regarding the 1st day of the classes. okay


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

thanks for reminding me!!!!

its the jan 2nd for all punjab govt colleges and oh yeah the SFS letter have not been sent out yet woohooooooooooooooooooo! they guy said in 3 days


----------

